# WorkSharp WS3000 Wide Blade Attachment Changed Everything!



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

fivecodys,
Agree they are very good machines.
Agree for the initial cost the accessories should be included, but then everybody would want the knife sharpener thrown in as well!
Mind you accessories are vey expensive, dont break a platten or a belt !!

BTW what is the meaning of the name fivecodys please?


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> fivecodys,
> Agree they are very good machines.
> Agree for the initial cost the accessories should be included, but then everybody would want the knife sharpener thrown in as well!
> Mind you accessories are vey expensive, dont break a platten or a belt !!
> ...


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

I agree. I use mine with my Veritas MkII jig ( I trust its accuracy more) and the skew registration jig to sharpen my skew chisels, it makes life a lot easier.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Got it!


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> I agree. I use mine with my Veritas MkII jig ( I trust its accuracy more) and the skew registration jig to sharpen my skew chisels, it makes life a lot easier.
> 
> - woodenwarrior


I will have to look into that.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Oops. Posted 2X


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice to know. I've considered getting the accessory, but always hesitated because of some complaints I read that the attachment is too hard to get coplanar with the wheel. I should probably re-consider.


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

i have been looking at the worksharp 3000 for a while, is it that great, thx RJ


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> i have been looking at the worksharp 3000 for a while, is it that great, thx RJ
> 
> - RJweb


I guess that depends on what you compare it to.
I use mine for sharpening chisels and just recently, plane irons.
It is working well for me.
Before I added the wide blade attachment?......I wasn't so happy with it.
Now?...... I'm pretty happy.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I couldn't agree more. The chisel port is my "go-to" for chisels but plane irons all go on the wide blade attachment. IMO, the guide is superior to my Veritas Mk1 or any of the other guides I've tried for sharpening a straight edge.


----------



## NorCalQ (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got the WS and WBA. I was very surprised to find the table to be very flat and also easily made co-planer with the disc top. If careful, I'm able to get the guide to produce a relatively square edge on planes, however my MKII seems to do a slightly better job and I'm talking very, very slightly better.
What I'm now going to try to do is, use diamond plates on the glass. I'm a bit concerned about being able to get the table co-planer with the discs, as well as disc flatness. I'm also curious to see if there is a problem with the diamond discs loading up, what with no water to help carry away the dust.


----------

